# Is it wrong?



## Peter/ (Aug 27, 2017)

Got over the last bout of trauma and got me a new chick to knock boots with.

She did something to me and I felt violated but it felt so good after I got over the initial shock.

I am all in a befuddle, Northern lasses hey!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

How ‘bout a little background and description so we have an idea of what happened and what your question is.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice teaser. I'm happy that you have a new partner.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Do you have a question?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

was this a surprise she laid on you or had you even brought up with her in the past. and more importantly what did you say to her after words


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

The question is, can you feel violated, and then feel good about it? There are plenty of people that will tell you that you shouldn't. But, how does shouldn't work with did?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Peter/ said:


> Got over the last bout of trauma and got me a new chick to knock boots with.
> 
> She did something to me and I felt violated but it felt so good after I got over the initial shock.
> 
> I am all in a befuddle, Northern lasses hey!


If it feels good of course it's wrong!

You should be ashamed of yourself!😆


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She sounds like one of those, "I'll let you do it to me as long as I get to do it to you first." 

By the way, that's a pretty good litmus test. I've literally never had a man take me up on that.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She sounds like one of those, "I'll let you do it to me as long as I get to do it to you first."
> 
> By the way, that's a pretty good litmus test. I've literally never had a man take me up on that.


You're hanging out with the wrong crowds then. Typically, assuming possible, I am as willing to have something done to me, as to do it to a partner. Now that doesn't always mean I get the same enjoyment out of both sides. It's just very rare to make a hard limit of receiving what I want to give.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You're what my dad would have called a sport.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

H67h


----------



## Peter/ (Aug 27, 2017)

Ah yes, realised I needed to add more detail 

Well she decided it would be fun to tie me up, little drunk and open to suggestion but oh my, it was amazing in the moment but I felt dirty and seedy afterwards as it went a lot further than I will admit publicly, we've carried on seeing each other but she's not gone so far since and I don't want to bring it up but I really did kind of enjoy it.

She's single too which is a relief and I have made it clear I make no expectations of her.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Good for you!

Unless there's a part two coming on the tieing up part this is light duty compared to where some thoughts were heading.


----------

